# "υπ' αριθμ." ή "αριθμ."



## Inachus (Aug 27, 2009)

"_με την υπ' αριθμ. τάδε απόφαση_" ή "_με την αριθμ. τάδε απόφαση_" ;

Το πρώτο είναι γνωστό και το έχουμε συναντήσει πολλές φορές από παλιά , αλλά και το δεύτερο υπάρχει και μάλιστα σε επίσημα κρατικά έγγραφα· είναι όμως σωστό;

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&c...fficial&q="με+την+αριθμ.&btnG=Αναζήτηση&meta=


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2009)

Επίσης: Είναι σωστά αυτά;

με την απόφαση αριθμός
απόφαση αριθμός
απόφαση αριθμ.
απόφαση αρ.

ή καλύτερα
φανέλα με τον αριθμό;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 27, 2009)

Απλά και σίγουρα: υπ' αρ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2009)

Επίσης είναι βέβαιο ότι ο «υπ' αριθμόν ένα κίνδυνος» δεν μπορεί να γίνει «ο αριθμ. ένα κίνδυνος». Και δεν μπορεί να χάσει το τελικό «ν» του.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 27, 2009)

Σωστό. 
Μετά πάμε στα στιχουργικά που θέλουν άλλη γλώσσα
Artist: Helena Paparizou 
Song: My Number One (Eurovision 2005 Greece)

Lyrics:


You are the one
You’re my number one
The only treasure I’ll ever have
You are the one
You’re my number one
Anything for you ’cause you’re the one I love

Μεταφρ. Είσαι (και) το πρώτο μου νούμερο ή είσαι ο υπ' αριθμόν 1 :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2009)

_...
*υπ' αρ. *_που λέει και ο tsioutsiou, για να έχει νόημα η σύντμηση. Ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα τι εξυπηρετούσε το _υπ' αριθμ. _αντί για το _υπ' αριθμό(ν). _Ένα γράμμα κέρδιζαν, κι αυτό όχι πάντα.

Ή για να ξεφύγουμε από τα κατάλοιπα του παρελθόντος, όπου επιλέξουμε ή χρειαστεί, _με (τον) αριθμό, _
όπως λέει ο Νίκελ, με το άρθρο προαιρετικό.

@tsioutsiou: βάλε κάνα βιντεάκι να πιάσω τον... ρυθμό και το μέτρο (γιατί τα σαχλοτράγουδα ποτέ δεν τα θυμάμαι) και σου το μεταφράζω μια χαρά, αγνώριστο θα τον κάνω τον αριθμό το νούμερό της...

Και κάτι σχετικό άλλης εποχής, από μια αληθινή φωνάρα, όχι φωνή-νινί όπως η Έλενα:






The tide is high but I'm holding on
I'm gonna be your *number one*


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 27, 2009)

Daeman, γενικώς στα μουσικά εδώ you 're my no.1.


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Daeman, γενικώς στα μουσικά εδώ you 're my no.1.


 
Αν βέβαια δεν εννοείς σκέτο νούμερο ;), ευχαριστώντας κοκκινίζω , ωσάν μωρός παρθένος, ζωδιακώς μόνον, ασφαλώς και ανέκαθεν...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> ευχαριστώντας κοκκινίζω , ωσάν μωρός παρθένος, ζωδιακώς μόνον, ασφαλώς και ανέκαθεν...


Πρόκειται για αυστηρά ισορροπημένη κρίση, ωσάν ζωδιακώς ζυγός :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Επίσης: Είναι σωστά αυτά;
> με την απόφαση αριθμός
> απόφαση αριθμός


Αν δεν θέλεις να βάλεις _με/υπ' + αιτ._, ποια άλλη πτώση παρά μόνο ονομαστική μπορείς να βάλεις;


----------

